# BRAZIL | The World Cup 2014 Travel Guide: best tourist attractions [Official Thread]



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Ibirapuera Park​

Ibirapuera Park is the most important and well-known park of São Paulo, being one of Latin America's largest urban parks. Its importance to São Paulo is comparable to that of the Central Park to New York City. 

The park is home to lakes, bike paths, running trails, over a hundred sculptures as well as various buildings, most of them designed by famous architect *Oscar Niemeyer*, which among others include the Modern Art Museum, the Aeronautics and Folklore Museums, the Japanese Pavilion, the Biennial Pavilion and the planetarium.



Panorâmica Parque Ibirapuera por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Obelisco do Ibirapuera por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Vista do MAC Ibirapuera por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Ponte em arco Ibirapuera por Serlunar (tks for 2.2 million views), no Flickr​


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

prédio MAC (12) por Sergio Zeiger, no Flickr


28ª Bienal de São Paulo "Em vivo contato" por ARTExplorer, no Flickr









Setting Forth - Parque do birapuera . SP por ... Ju!, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Lake por Skazen, no Flickr


auditorio ibirapuera por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr









Auditorio Ibirapuera por Eduardo Deboni, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fazendo Pose por Mostra Esporte, no Flickr


OCA por Eduardo Godoi, no Flickr


Ibirapuera 3 por Sin Salud, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Liberdade Japanese Neighborhood​

A visit to the largest Japanese community outside Japan. A very lively neighborhood, with large oriental commerce and great dining.



Liberdade por Tony Gálvez, no Flickr


Liberdade, São Paulo por Tony Gálvez, no Flickr


Liberdade, São Paulo por Tony Gálvez, no Flickr


Tanabata Matsuri por Maurício Arguello, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Liberdade por danorbit., no Flickr


São Paulo, Brasil por Tony Gálvez, no Flickr


São Paulo, Brasil por Tony Gálvez, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Alécio - São Paulo por Alécio Cezar, no Flickr


Alécio - São Paulo por Alécio Cezar, no Flickr


Alécio - São Paulo por Alécio Cezar, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Very good program tours for sure, Liberdade has a strong personality wich we can see on its descendents, habits and urbanism :cheers:

Some data about *what is on Ibirapuera Park*:

- Four large Palaces designed by Oscar Niemeyer, wich host each one an important museum, the biggest one, the "Matarazzo Pavillion" hosts the Art Biennial of São Paulo, one of the most important in the world

- Over a hundred sculptures, including the "Monumento às Bandeiras", one of the most monumental Latin America 

- The largest multimedia fountain in Latin America 

- 113 sets of ornamental trees species 

- Gardens designed by Roberto Burle Marx, the most prized Latin American landscape artist of all time 

- Three artificial lakes connected by ornamental bridges with an area of ​​153,000 m² (lakes only) 

- 1,584,000 m² of total area 

More pics of this unique urban Park on this thread.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the detailed information!


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

1, 584 square kilomters, that is huge. :nuts: Is that something like Central park in NY but more intresting? 
Thanks Carioca for sharing, but why don't you recive likes? :O
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

1, 584 square kilomters, that is huge. :nuts: Is that something like Central park in NY but more intresting? 
Thanks Carioca for sharing, but why don't you recive likes? :O
:cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers for the thread Cari, the idea is very interesting, the photos are great, and the descriptions very well done! :applause: Sao Paulo should really be nicknamed the Chicago or NYC of Latin America, because of its plethora of museums and impressive art deco and modernist architecture! I particularly loved the Edificio Guinle, and the Edificio Martinelli never stops impressing me!


----------



## r.lifzer (Jun 16, 2008)

Amazing Job!!!!

Museo do Futebol next? =P


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the nice words guys, I'm really glad you're enjoying the thread 

@ Japanac: I received your likes, thanks for them all!

@ r.lifzer: Yes, Football Museum will be the next!


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Agree with you, Cat! :cheers: Will you also post your own pics, Carioca, or just from net? :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Just from net, Japanac. I don't have a large and great collection of photos to make such a thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; more please :cheers:


----------



## Zbignich (May 5, 2010)

Ibirapuera Park was built for an exhibition celebrating the 400th anniversary of the city in 1954. Most of the buildings were designed by Oscar Niemeyer. It is the largest park in the central area. Every weekend it is full of people. During the week it is more or less empty, except for the museums and the jogging track.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Football Museum​

From three axes - emotion, history and fun, the museum tells the history of football. It shows what football has to do with art, the impact of sport in people's lives, the history of World Cups, all that ensuring interaction with the public. The museum is located in the traditional Pacaembu Stadium, being an example of art deco architecture of fascist Italian inspiration, following the dictates and tastes of rulers of that time.

Visitors have access to a sequence of audio and visual experiences that relate Brazilian sport and life in the 20th century. It has a collection of videos of more than six hours, where you can see, among others, exciting moments throughout the history of football. 



Camuflado Pacaembu - São Paulo - SP - Brasil por Cleber Moraes, no Flickr


























​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pacaembu - vista da arquibancada por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


# 2127 por Supra Lux, no Flickr


Museu do Futebol por APPPP, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Btw guys, I will show you 5 spots more in São Paulo and then we will change to the next host city. What do you prefer? 

1. Salvador
2. Porto Alegre 
3. Recife?


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

beautiful, I like very much the Pacaembu stadium, no doubts it is the best place to host such museum! :cheers:

If you allow me brazilian, I'd like to post just this couple pics about this museum:


1- Pacaembu stadium façade


Pacaembu Stadium por Hugo Chinaglia, no Flickr


2- Museum Hall of entrance


Museu do Futebol, um lugar mágico! por mlsirac, no Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

brazilian001 said:


> Btw guys, I will show you 4 more spots in São Paulo and then we will change to the next host city. What do you prefer?
> 
> 1. Salvador
> 2. Porto Alegre
> 3. Recife?


I delegate this choose for our foreign friends


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Bye bye world said:


> If you allow me brazilian, I'd like to post just this couple pics about this museum


You're always welcome to post here, thanks for your contribution!



Bye bye world said:


> I delegate this choose for our foreign friends


Yeah, let them decide! 

Cat, Japanac and others, what do you say?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

São Paulo Municipal Market​

The Municipal Market of São Paulo is a unique and interesting place, and one to be savored, where the culture of the city can be experienced at first hand. The abundance of food products and drinks of all types on display in the main market hall and its adjacent buildings is sure to impress. 

Built in a somewhat eclectic classical style designed by Ramos de Azevedo, one of the most important architects of São Paulo history in the early 20th century, the market not only stands selling fruits, vegetables, spices, meat, poultry and seafood, but also a mezzanine lined with restaurants overlooking the action below and offering everything from simple snacks to avant-garde contemporary gastronomy.



Mercado Municipal S.Paulo - Fachada principal por adilsonkarafa, no Flickr


merc. sp por skr1997, no Flickr


Mercadão SP por skr1997, no Flickr


Visitantes, Mercado Municipal São Paulo - SP por Vlad Cordeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mercado Municipal, São Paulo, SP_1951 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


Mercado Municipal de São Paulo por Célia Cerqueira, no Flickr


Mercado Municipal de São Paulo por cityNnature, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mercado Municipal, São Paulo, SP_1970 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


Mercado Municipal, São Paulo, SP_1972 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


Mercado Municipal de São Paulo por Johnny'S Photographer, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

São Paulo Concert Hall​

A former railway station originally built in 1872 was turned into the main concert hall of São Paulo. It is home to São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP), elected by the British magazine Gramophone as one of the 3 best emerging orchestras in the world. The concert hall is also known for its great acoustics, and has regular concerts every Thursday and Saturday. For the success of the OSESP, the concerts are often filled.










Sala São Paulo por Ricardo Martins (RM FOTOS), no Flickr


sala são paulo I por Alessandra F., no Flickr


Sala São Paulo por Ricardo Martins (RM FOTOS), no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sala São Paulo por Tiago R. Ricciardi, no Flickr


Sala São Paulo por Luciano Lopes, no Flickr









Ruy Barbosa Pinto​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Paulista Avenue​

Considered one of the main financial centers of the city, as well as one of its most characteristic sights, the Paulista Avenue reveals its importance not only as an economic hub, but also as a cultural and entertainment center. The 2.8 km thoroughfare is notable for headquartering a large number of financial and cultural institutions, as well as being home of several hotels, restaurants, libraries, consulates and dozens of residential towers. 












Sampa City por Roberto Oya, no Flickr


Av. Paulista, São Paulo, SP por Pedro Kok, no Flickr


Estação Faria Lima - Linha 4-Amarela por metrosp_oficial, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Avenida Paulista by night 6 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 por Roberto Rocco, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Casa das rosas por Túlio Vidal, no Flickr


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

Great job braz! :applause:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


>


I don't know why, but I find this photo really delightful!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

very nice updates braz! :cheers:

Some pics you found to replace are really enjoyable


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

There are 2 spots more in São Paulo that I'll show you later and then we will move to the next city!



crimio said:


> Great job braz! :applause:


Thanks crimio!



WasabiHoney said:


> I don't know why, but I find this photo really delightful!


We were probably seduced by the same thing then, the glass and all the lights in the buildings caught my eyes as soon as I saw this pic!



Bye bye world said:


> very nice updates braz! :cheers:
> 
> Some pics you found to replace are really enjoyable


Great to see you're also using the nickname the guys in the GTC section gave me  And I'm glad you liked the photos!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Vila Madalena Neighborhood​

Twenty minutes from the busy Paulista Avenue with its banks and corporate offices lies Vila Madalena, an artsy neighborhood known for its bustling nightlife, a rising contemporary architecture and its history as a center of São Paulo bohemian culture and art. 

The neighborhood is filled with dozens of art galleries and studios, an eclectic mix of restaurants and bars and a series of graffiti-covered streets and alleys. From jazz to rock, samba to the pagode, the cold beer and the bean broth, Vila Madalena provides the ideal interaction atmosphere for the most eclectic public.



























​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Vila Madalena in São Paulo is amazin.


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

great post about Vila Madalena, it's artistic and bohemian atmosphere is really pleasant! :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Thanks! 

And here we go with the last spot in São Paulo!


----------



## don_quito (Apr 28, 2008)

great job man!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

São Paulo Municipal Theater​

Opened in 1911 and fully restored in time for its centennial, São Paulo Municipal Theater is one of the city's top architectural treasures and cultural attractions. The theater was designed by Brazilian architect Ramos de Azevedo and Italian architects Claudio Rossi and Domiziano Rossi, inspired by the Paris Opera. 

Baroque references are plentiful in the building, which houses a wealth of wall and ceiling frescoes, Neoclassical columns, busts, chandeliers and statues. Paintings by Oscar Pereira da Silva are among the highlights. The ceiling fresco in the Noble Room depicts a street comedy scene in Ancient Greece. The stained glass panels are another attraction in their own right.

The theater is home to the São Paulo Municipal Symphonic Orchestra, the Lyric Choir and the City Ballet of São Paulo and is regarded as one of the most prestigious venues in the country, hosting dramatic performances and operas of renowed Brazilian and international artists.












Teatro Municipal de Sao Paulo por JJLeite, no Flickr


teatro municipal 66 por Paulo Pampolin, no Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Teatro Municipal de Sao Paulo por JJLeite, no Flickr


teatro municipal 81 por Paulo Pampolin, no Flickr











DSCF3892 por Edson Fell, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have already gone on for too long in São Paulo, it's time to fly towards South.

Next stop --> Porto Alegre!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Just awesome, this fabulous palace! Another must see in SP. 

Btw, let's go to Porto Alegre! :banana: :cheers1:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Porto Alegre


Farroupilha Park​

Farroupilha Park is the most traditional and popular park of Porto Alegre. A mandatory meeting point for its inhabitants, the park is home to extensive gardens, boulevards designed by French architect Alfred Agache, dozens of monuments, sculptures and fountains. It also includes an amusement park, a mini zoo, a theater and a sports complex. 

On Sundays the park hosts the famous Brique da Redenção, a traditional fair that features dozens of booths with crafts, fine arts, antiques and food, a lively and very popular spot among locals and tourists.










Source


DSC_0888 por mrosajunges, no Flickr


Do piquenique. por alteregovictorino, no Flickr


Brique da Redenção, Porto Alegre - RS, Set2012 por Ana Paula Hirama, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Redenção por W Gaspar, no Flickr


DSC_0893 por mrosajunges, no Flickr


Fonte parque farroupilha por Fass-binder, no Flickr


Brique da Redenção por Prefeitura de Porto Alegre, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Brique da Redenção, Porto Alegre - RS, Set2012 por Ana Paula Hirama, no Flickr











redencao.cc (111) por redencao.cc, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Porto Alegre Downtown​

A mandatory spot for any tourist in Porto Alegre, the Downtown is the birthplace of the city, an area with intense commerce and precious samples of old architectural styles.












PREFEITURA DE PORTO ALEGRE por Maximo Ferreira, no Flickr


Porto Alegre, Brasil por Ander Vaz, no Flickr


mrosajunges por 1835gb, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Porto Alegre, RS - Brasil por Ander Vaz, no Flickr


A Antiga Cervejaria Brahma por dirceu1507, no Flickr


Porto Alegre por vania s castro, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

When I went to Porto Alegre I've enjoyed really much the Farroupilha Park, its landscapes and the relax ambience are amazing!

About the downtown, there are fantastic neoclasical and specially ecletic buildings, on this last ones with remarkable renascentists elements.

One of my favorite adresses is this:










:cheers:


----------



## Farol da Barra (Oct 15, 2008)

Parabéns pelas imagens tanto de São Paulo como de Porto Alegre. :applause:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Porto Alegre Public Market​

To explore the flavors and traditions of Rio Grande do Sul, one must go for a walk around the Public Market of Porto Alegre. Opened in 1869, it lies in a huge eclectic palace in the heart of downtown. Its centennial stores sell all types of products, characteristic of the culture and tradition _Gaucho_. More than a market, it is a truly institution in the _Pampas_ capital, a meeting point of its population for over a century.



Mercado Público por Prefeitura de Porto Alegre, no Flickr


Marcado Público de Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Mercado Público de Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Mercado Público Central de Porto Alegre visto de cima, a noite por Gilberto Simon, no Flickr​


----------



## Farol da Barra (Oct 15, 2008)

brazilian001 said:


> São Paulo Municipal Theater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito bonito esse Teatro Municipal de São Paulo, principalmente por dentro!:cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ 

Thanks Farol, I'm glad you liked the thread, I would just like to ask you not to quote my entire posts to avoid the thread saturation 



WasabiHoney said:


> I particularly loved the Edificio Guinle


I forgot to answer you about this, cat. Edificio Guinle is considered to be the first skyscraper in São Paulo. Inaugurated in 1916, it was designed by the Catalan Hyppolito Gustavo Pujol to be the company's headquarters of the Guinle family (a traditional carioca family) in São Paulo, becoming the tallest building in the city at that time, with its 36 meters high and 7 floors. An old photo of it:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ It looks more like an warehouse here than the beautiful building it is!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ 

Yes, this photo does not make it justice, the details carved into its facade for instance are barely visible but it was the only old pic I managed to find of it.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Bye bye world said:


> the list it's just about the portuguese colonies...





brazilian001 said:


> it's actually a list of buildings that were erected by Portugal in any part of the world, the heritage legacy of the Portuguese expansion...


OK, thank you for the information and the list!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Lacerda Elevator​

One of the main postcards of Salvador, the Lacerda Elevator is an art deco elevator tower that connects the lower and upper sections of the city, having been an important link within the city's public transportation infrastructure for over 100 years. 

First completed in 1873, it was the first public elevator in the world and also the highest at that time. It now carries almost one million passengers a month on a ride of just 11 seconds. Once on top, one can enjoy one of the best views on the All Saints Bay.



Elevador Lacerda por thais.vicente, no Flickr


Elevador Lacerda / Lacerda Elevator por Guilherme Bacellar Moralez, no Flickr


Elevador Lacerda / Lacerda Elevator por Guilherme Bacellar Moralez, no Flickr


Elevador Lacerda por Gilmar Hermes, no Flickr​


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

brazilian001; said:


> I will try to post the candidates of the other host cities when their turn come


There is a post about the lusophone cities:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114369693


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Modelo Market​

Besides being a traditional trading center for crafts and a very important touristic point, Modelo Market is also a space for meeting people and getting together. Built in 1861 in the Neoclassical architectural style to work as a Customs Office, the building started to house the Modelo Market back in 1971 and is now considered part of the artistic heritage of Brazil. 

It is possible to buy all sorts of crafts at Modelo: hammocks, musical instruments, wood sculptures, lacework and so on. Small restaurants located near the market offer spicy dishes that attract many tourists who are looking for some exotic flavors. The spirit of Bahia is also present on the _capoeira_ presentations that happen outside the market.










Mercado Modelo - "Market Model" por Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr









Source


Movimento de turistas por Fotos GOVBA, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cores em Salvador - Mercado Modelo por Patii Carvalho, no Flickr









Mercado Modelo por Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flick


Capoeira at Mercado Modelo por Bringo, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

great posts my firend! About Lacerda elevator is very curious about what it represented, I mean Salvador had its urban planning inspired on Lisboa, with the "low" and the "high" city. Lacerda elevator represents the modernization wich has strengthened this tradition when made it viable in its time. :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Forte Beach and Village​

Just 70 Km north of Salvador, Forte Beach is the Bahian capital's number one beach getaway and one of the most beautiful and pleasant spots on the Northeast of the country. Its 14 km long are full of natural beauty to behold and an extensive variety of entertainment, boasting numerous restaurants, bars and cafes, rustic style but with great refinement and sophistication, to suit all budgets. 

Around it are must-sees, as the Garcia D'Ávila Castle, the first Portuguese construction of residential architecture in military Brazil, and the national headquarters of the Tamar, a non-governmental organization dedicated to the preservation and study of sea turtles.










Source


Salvador Brazil 7-2012 (81 of 87) por mike dew, no Flickr


Praia do Forte por RodrigoPB, no Flickr


Praia Do Forte por RodrigoPB, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Jeito simples de viver... por Ju, no Flick


Show de Vila!!!! por Paulo_Sergio, no Flickr









Source


Vila na Praia do Forte BA por Antonio Sérgio Braga, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Garcia D'Ávila Castle*​
Considered to be the first military building constructed in Brazil by the Portuguese and one of the main tourist attractions in Forte Beach, the Garcia D'Ávila Castle is one of the most important historical and cultural heritage sites in the country. It was built between 1551 and 1624 as a residence and military stronghold, having been abandoned in 1835. By the mid 19th century the castle has appeared in ruins, being later preserved and turned into a combination of museum and park. It is the only construction with medieval characteristics in the Americas. 



Castelo Garcia D'Ávila - Praia do Forte por Fernando Maltez, no Flickr









Castelo Garcia D'Ávila por Wilton Do Amaral, no Flickr


Salvador Brazil 7-2012 (71 of 87) por mike dew, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

^^

Great remembrances braz, Garcia D'Ávila castle and Forte Beach has many reasons to be visited! Forte Beach village is one of my favourite tourist villages in the country, I don't know how I forgot it on my thread! :bash: :lol:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

brazilian001 said:


> Portugal is not included as Bye bye world commented, but it's not only about former colonies, it's actually a list of buildings that were erected by Portugal in any part of the world, the heritage legacy of the Portuguese expansion. So one will find in the candidate list countries such as India, Morocco, Uruguay, Malaysia, Bahrein etc that were not former colonies but were influenced by Portugal somehow at some point in their history.
> 
> There is an article about it on Wikipedia but just in Portuguese. There you will find the 27 candidates and the 7 winners (2 from India, 2 from Brazil, 1 from Morocco, 1 from Cape Verde and 1 from China). I will try to post the candidates of the other host cities when their turn come


Exactly! I thoght "former colonies" would mean places wich have been occupied by some people from a nation in some period. Btw, the list includes all this places. :yes:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rio Branco Palace​

Rio Branco is the oldest government palace in the country. It construction began in 1549 to house the Portuguese administration in the newly founded colony of Brazil. In 1663, a new monumental building in Portuguese colonial style was built on site, but after the Proclamation of the Republic in 1889, it went through a complete renovation which adapted it to the neoclassical style.

Due to an internal armed conflict in Bahia, the building suffered a bombing in 1912, when much of its structure was destroyed. New renovations and expansions have resulted in the current palace in eclectic style, inaugurated in 1919. In the late 70s, the palace lost its original administrative role, being converted into a museum and headquarters for administrative bodies of Bahia state.



Museu Rio Branco por Edson Grandisoli. Natureza e mais..., no Flickr









Source









Source


Palácio Rio Branco (Salvador) - BA por Digo Habib, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Source









Source


Palacio Rio Branco, Salvador da Bahia por GasDiCaro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rodin Bahia Museum​

The old Catharino Palace now gives place to the first Auguste Rodin museum of the Latin America, bringing to the city an international placement on the arts circuit. The museum collection features some of the major works of this who is considered one of the greatest artists in history. Visiting this museum is a unique experience for all art lovers and more precisely, of the sculpture.



Palacete das Artes por Célia Cerqueira, no Flickr


Obras de Rodin na Bahia - Foto: Rita Barreto - Setur por turismobahia, no Flickr


DSC06191 por Leo Soares - DF, no Flickr


Obras de Rodin na Bahia - Foto Manu Dias/Agecom por turismobahia, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Obras de Rodin na Bahia - Foto: Rita Barreto - Setur por turismobahia, no Flickr


O Beijo 1 por SecultBA, no Flickr


Museu Rodin - Salvador por Lu Chinaglia, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Itaparica Island​

In All Saints Bay, one hour by ferry from Salvador, lies an island cherished by the people of the state of Bahia but largely untouched by foreign travelers. It is called Itaparica, an enclave of about 145 square kilometers inhabited by fishermen and also in the vacation season by Brazilians who own or rent houses near the island's dozen or so beaches. Mar Grande is one of the most likeable town on the island, with bars, restaurants and a relaxed atmosphere.



Itaparica por lau2m, no Flickr


Ilha de Itaparica - Foto: Jota Freitas por turismobahia, no Flickr


Club Med - Itaparica por Roque Oliveira, no Flick


StudioK_Patrium_Panoramicas--7 por Flávio Guaraná - StudioK Projetos e Produções, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Salvador is finally over! 

Next city --> Brasília!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Beautiful places braz! Rodin Bahia Museum has 73 original pieces by Rodin, properly to have an amazing and unique plastic art showtime! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great thread, guys! This thread is absolutely awesome! :applause:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Thanks FAAN!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

+1  :banana: :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome thread Brazilian. Thanks for the great information on all the touristic sights


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Brasília












National Congress​

One of *Oscar Niemeyer's* favorite works and the city's main postcard, the National Congress consists of extensive lawns, three artificial lakes, the domed Senate on one side and the bowled-shaped Chamber of Deputies on the other side, in a large horizontal platform forming the vertical line of the twin buildings of 28 floors and 106m high. Their shapes and dimensions entirely fled to the standards and engineering solutions used at the time of construction, attracting the attention of many world experts to the adopted structural solution.

Besides having designed the building, all internal spaces and their furnishings have the signature of the acclaimed architect, also considered by many to be the creator of the most elegant furniture concept. The arrangement of the art works and of all objects was also determined by Niemeyer.


*The meaning of the domes:*

The Senate lies under the concave dome and means that should prevail the reflection, the prudence, the balance and experience. Its concavity leads to the meditation and serenity. Under the opposite and larger convex dome lies the Chamber of Deputies, due to the greater size means that it is very open to the direct influence of all ideologies, tendencies, desires and passions of the people, and aims to directly represent the soul of Brazil in all its variety.










Congresso Nacional do Brasil - National Congress of Brazil por Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr


Palacio do Itamaraty por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr


Congress por Dante Laurini Jr, no Flickr


*Plenary Hall - Senate*


Senado Federal por Paulo Rezende Photography, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Plenary Hall - Chamber of Deputies*


Brasília por ivan moretti, no Flickr









Congresso Nacional do Brasil - National Congress of Brazil por Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr


*Crown wore by Brazilian Emperors Dom Pedro I and Dom Pedro II, on permanent exhibiton at the National Congress*


Congresso Nacional por JCassiano, no Flickr


Salão Nobre do Senado Federal por LucasCuriel, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Congresso Nacional por JCassiano, no Flickr


E no Senado Federal.... por Rubens.Campos, no Flickr


Congresso Nacional por JCassiano, no Flickr


Congresso Nacional / National Congress, Brasil por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Multimedia Monumental Fountain and TV Tower​

This majestic and imposing water monument has 3.5 million liters of water, 28 speakers, 21 automatic bowls, 2 sets of jets, a large lit water palm tree and a geyser that can shoot water up to 50m high. All this makes it the second largest multimedia fountain in Latin America, being very close to the fountain of the Ibirapuera Park in São Paulo, the first placed. 

The TV Tower is a typical example of modernist structure for telecommunications. Designed by Lúcio Costa, it's 230m tall and remains being the tallest structure in the capital. Once on the top, one can enjoy a panoramic view on the Monumental Axis and the Multimedia Fountain, the Pilot Plan sectors and the Paranoá Lake with the emblematic Juscelino Kubitschek bridge.










Lavando o congresso por brazilianlook, no Flickr









Eixo Monumental - Monumental Axis por Ruy Barbosa Pinto, no Flickr


Sem título por Thiago Marra, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fonte Luminosa da Torre de TV - Brasília por Carla Siqueira, no Flickr


Torre de TV por coutinhobr, no Flickr


Torre de Brasília/DF por Joao Arquimedes, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

alitezar said:


> Awesome thread Brazilian. Thanks for the great information on all the touristic sights


Thanks for your comment


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Itamaraty Palace​

One of *Oscar Niemeyer's* masterpieces, the Itamaraty Palace is the headquarters of the Brazilian Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Its beautiful structure emerges from the reflecting pool in which it was designed, conveying a strong "floating" feeling. The palace possesses the largest pillarless hall in the world, with an area of ​​2800 square meters. 

The landscaping design has the signature of Roberto Burle Marx, the most prized Latin American landscape artist of all time. The palace also features panels of renowed artists such as Bulcão Athos, Rubem Valentim, Sergio Camargo, among others, and several artworks donated by personalities and foreign embassies. In the reflecting pool surrounding the building "floats" the marble sculpture Meteoro by Bruno Giorgi, symbolizing the diplomatic ties between the five continents.



Palacio do Itamaraty por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr


Brasilia - Palácio Itamaraty por chris.diewald, no Flickr


Itamaraty Palace, Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Ministry of Foreign Affairs 06 por weyerdk, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Palacio do Itamaraty por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr


Palácio Itamaraty por ItamaratyGovBr, no Flickr


Palácio Itamaraty por ItamaratyGovBr, no Flickr


Palácio do Itamaraty por Eduardo Pompeo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Palácio Itamaraty por ItamaratyGovBr, no Flickr


Ministry of Foreign Affairs 10 por weyerdk, no Flickr


Palácio do Itamaraty, Brasília, Brasil - Itamaraty's Palace - Brasília, Brazil - 09-07-2011 - IMG_5751 por Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, no Flickr









Palacio Itamaraty - Brasilia por Carlos Alkmin, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


>


One of the very first images which made me discover Brazil, at 6 or 7 of age  So unique!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> One of the very first images which made me discover Brazil, at 6 or 7 of age  So unique!


I remember you told me about that cat, but I had no idea it was that particular view


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

I mean it was a photo of the National Congress, but not the same. The very first photo however was of the cathedral and the sculpture next to it if I remember well


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Great memory cat! So here it comes, the Cathedral, specially to you!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cathedral of Brasília​

Designed by *Oscar Niemeyer*, the Cathedral of Brasília is among the city's most beautiful and visited attractions, being the first monument to be created in the city. At the Cathedral there's only darkness in the access gallery with black flooring and walls, which descends into the main nave, by contrast "splendidly overflowing with light and color", in Niemeyer's words. 

The nave with a diameter of 70 meters and a capacity for 4,000 is partially below ground level. Sixteen arched pillars which reach out to the sky are interspersed with glass panels designed by Marianne Peretti. Guarding the entrance of the church stand four bronze sculptures representing the Evangelists, designed by Alfredo Ceschiatti, one of the most admired modernist sculptors and author of several Brasília's sculptures.



Catedral Metropolitana por Edison Zanatto, no Flickr


101107_SER_0002©Sergio_Kremer por Sérgio Kremer Groff, no Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana de Brasília por Plínio Dondon, no Flickr


Vista Panorâmica Interna da Catedral de Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Catedral por João Guilherme de Carvalho, no Flickr









Catedral de Brasília por Carlos Alkmin, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


>


Sem título... you are literally left without words by this photo! :shocked:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ No wonder it's Sem título (untitled)


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes that's what I meant


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Amazing updates my friend! I enjoy Niemeyer's achitecture from Brasília really very much :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pontão do Lago Sul​

This beautifully designed green space on the shores of Paranoá lake offers views of the city and the Juscelino Kubistchek and Presidente Costa e Silva bridges. It is also considered one of the best places to watch the sunset spots. It features four restaurants, two bars, snack kiosks, antique and sport shops. 

Water sport classes are offered and a variety of seasonal events take place over the year, including concerts and crafts fairs. Pontão is a lively entertainment option for all ages and ideal for a happy hour with friends or a stroll with the family. 



Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Brasília 2013 por Alexandre LUX [BRA], no Flickr


*Pontão entrance at night*


Portal do Pontão - Brasília. gt por Dircinha -, no Flickr









By Renato Recifense​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Brasília Golf Club*


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Lago Paranoá (Pontão) - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr









By Renato Recifense​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Bank of Brazil Cultural Center*​
Designed by *Oscar Niemeyer*, the cultural center affiliated to the Bank of Brazil hosts several important and significant cultural events to the country. Its activities include performing arts, cinema, video, music, fine arts and literature, with a regular and varied program of shows, exhibitions, plays, debates, seminars and educational events.



Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Picnik @ CCBB | 19.05.13 por Thum, no Flickr


*Juscelino Kubistchek Bridge*


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr









Pont Juscelino Kubitschek (Ponte JK) - Brasilia - Brésil por Michaël DUCLOUX, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Alvorada Presidential Palace​

The official residence of the President of Brazil, this iconic palace was the first building opened in the capital, in 1958. Another masterpiece designed by *Oscar Niemeyer*, Alvorada has become an icon of Brazilian modern architecture and a symbol of the cultural and technical progress during the 1950s, a time when the country experienced a singular cultural profusion.

The different shape of the external pillars originated the symbol and emblem of the city, present on the Federal District coat of arms. Since 2013, the President Dilma opened the palace for visitation, on Mondays through Fridays during school holidays and on Wednesdays in normal times.



Palácio da Alvorada at night - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr









Source


Salas do Palácio da Alvorada por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Biblioteca do Palácio da Alvorada / Library of the Alvorada Palace por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Salão de Estado do Palácio da Alvorada - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Unshakeable faith . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Jardins do Palácio do Alvorada / The Gardens of the Alvorada Palace por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Alvorada Palace por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Great my friend! This spots are unmissable: to take a walk on "south lake peninsula" (Pontão do Lago Sul, in portuguese) is really very pleasant and the Alvorada Palace conciliates two qualities currently uncompatible: it's monumental, but very welcoming at the same time. Terrifically sofisticated!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Bye bye world! :cheers1:

Btw guys, I'll show you 3 spots more in Brasília and then we will move to the next host city: Rio de Janeiro!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

JK Memorial​

A museum that tells the history of Brasília construction from the point of view of its founder, the President Juscelino Kubitschek de Oliveira. Designed by *Oscar Niemeyer*, it houses the personal collections and belongings of the former Brazilian president, the historical background about the building of the city, besides the beautiful and imposing mausoleum of this stateman who marked an era in Brazil.










Memorial JK por trip2gether, no Flickr


IMG_4813 por Yuliya_T, no Flickr


Memorial JK por Gilberto Cordeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Source


_MG_0358 por ande_m, no Flickr









Source​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Três Poderes Square and Planalto Presidential Palace​

The Três Poderes Square is placed at the end of the Monumental Axis being considered the conceptual heart of the city. It name derives from the meeting of the three governmental powers around it: the Legislative at the center, represented by the National Congress, the Executive to the North, represented by the Planalto Palace and the Judiciary to the South, represented by the Superior Court of Justice. 

Both the Court and Planalto Palace are placed symmetrically with respect not just to the square but the entire city of Brasília, exuding a similar language which promotes and demonstrates the square's architectural concept of unity.

The square is also home to the Nation's Pantheon, the flagpole, where the largest flag in the world to be flown regularly is located, and two of the most symbolic sculptures of Brasília: Os Candangos by Bruno Giorgi, a tribute to the migrants who built the city, and A Justiça by Alfredo Ceschiatti, which represents the impartiality of the Judiciary.



6brasilia-df-sede-copa-brasil-cup-brazil por radiointerativa, no Flickr


Os Candangos, Procuradoria Geral da República (PGR), e Supremo Tribunal Federal (STF) por Dircinha -, no Flickr


Palácio do Planalto - (Tribute to Oscar Niemeyer - 1907 / 2012) por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Palácio do Planalto por andré diogo moecke, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Por Trás do Palácio do Planalto - Congresso Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil por Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


*The Nation's Pantheon*


Panteão da Pátria por Paulo Higa, no Flickr


*Superior Court of Justice*


Supremo Tribunal Federal por Dircinha -, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Planalto Palace*


Luz! por Verbeno, no Flickr









Source









Source​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Source


Palácio do Planalto - Brasilia por david.bank (www.david-bank.com), no Flickr


Encontro na rampa por Blog do Planalto, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The JK memorial is such a masterpiece! Even today few structures are being built that are as creative and elegant



brazilian001 said:


> Btw guys, I'll show you 3 spots more in Brasília and then we will move to the next host city: Rio de Janeiro!


So you won't save the best for last? 



brazilian001 said:


>


This is the sculpture from the first photo I saw of Brasilia/Brazil!



brazilian001 said:


>


Is that during the ceremony of Dilma Roussef's presidential oath?


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

what a nice new photos from Planalto Palace my friend! All the best here! :cheers:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Is that during the ceremony of Dilma Roussef's presidential oath?


Yes it is!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> So you won't save the best for last?


That was the idea as Rio will host the final match (start with SP and close the thread with Rio). In fact when I started the thread I intended to finish all the 12 cities in the 1st week of WC, which is totally out of question now (I'm still in the 4th city! :nuts At this pace, I started thinking that Rio would be left to August only and decided to anticipate it, but I think I will change the order again. As for now, Recife is the next!  And I've got to say, it's a pleasure to have you following and commenting the thread, thanks cat! :bow:



WasabiHoney said:


> This is the sculpture from the first photo I saw of Brasilia/Brazil!


Interesting!



WasabiHoney said:


> Is that during the ceremony of Dilma Roussef's presidential oath?


Exactly, the moment the former president Lula would hand the presidential sash over to her.



Bye bye world said:


> what a nice new photos from Planalto Palace my friend! All the best here! :cheers:


Thanks! :cheers1:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> In fact when I started the thread I intended to finish all the 12 cities in the 1st week of WC, which is totally out of question now (I'm still in the 4th city! :nuts


You might want to post fewer photos of each spot then



brazilian001 said:


> Exactly, the moment the former president Lula would hand the presidential sash over to her


Here is a beautiful photo I found of the moment:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Thanks christos! 



WasabiHoney said:


> You might want to post fewer photos of each spot then


Yes maybe. Do you think the thread is becoming too long and tiresome? Believe it or not, what is more time-demanding are not the photos themselves, but writing the text above them (collecting the right information and compressing it to post here) :nuts:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

National Museum of the Republic​

Together with the National Library, the National Museum of the Republic is an iconic *Oscar Niemeyer* building, a part of the Cultural Complex of the Republic that inserts Brasília in the international art circuit showing the best of modern art. The space is covered with a dome with ramps leading to the entrance and is mainly used to display temporary art exhibitions of international and local artists, but also hosts seminars, movie festivals and other important events.










Museu Brasília por Bernardo Marotta, no Flickr


Museu de Brasília por luizfilipe, no Flickr









Source​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sem título por asleeponasunbeam, no Flickr









Source


Museu Nacional Honestino Guimarães, Brasília por fernando zarur, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Another magnificent Niemeyer creation!



brazilian001 said:


>


The monumental axis in miniature  By the way, isn't that also the Copan building? And maybe the Museu Niemeyer on the right?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> By the way, isn't that also the Copan building? And maybe the Museu Niemeyer on the right?


Yes, it is! From left to right: the National Congress, Brasília Cathedral, Copan building and Niterói Contemporary Art Museum, the flying saucer. In the background we can see the columns of Alvorada Palace.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Brasília is finally over! Next stop -> Recife!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Quite nice my friend! Let's go to Recife (or it's Rio?)!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ 

It would be Rio, but our Lebanese friend suggested to post Rio later and I liked the idea 

Recife is coming!


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Carioca, I will have many questions for you after the chamionship, be prepare to reply to them.  (I haven't time now, I put my leg on most poisonous fish in Adriatic. )
Just one, that is at the moment very important for me. Temperature in Manaus is 30 celsisus and humidity 75%, that is absoulutley bad weather for playing football. :lol: So, why they haven't build the stadion for championship in Santos, which is actualy very famous city for brazilian football (I don't know any famous clubs or players from Manaus)?
Thank you very much for showing us your beautiful country! 
Likes will come when I catch some time! kay:
:cheers1:
P.S Sry for my english, I'm writting from mobile. Hope you understand all. :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Japanac said:


> Carioca, I will have many questions for you after the chamionship, be prepare to reply to them.


You're always welcome Japanac! Feel free to ask at any time here or by PM 



Japanac said:


> I haven't time now, I put my leg on most poisonous fish in Adriatic.


Ouch! Was it that bad? 



Japanac said:


> Just one, that is at the moment very important for me. Temperature in Manaus is 30 celsisus and humidity 75%, that is absoulutley bad weather for playing football. :lol: So, why they haven't build the stadion for championship in Santos, which is actualy very famous city for brazilian football?


A stadium in Santos would not make sense for the World Cup as São Paulo is just next door. In fact, Brazil didn't need to build (or renovate) 12 stadiums in 12 different states, from North to South. FIFA never required that on the contrary, they preferred a smaller number of cities. It is a purely political issue :bash:



Japanac said:


> Likes will come when I catch some time! kay:


Many thanks for all the likes Japanac! :bow:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Recife


Recife Historical Center​

Founded by the Portuguese in 1537, destroyed and refounded by the Dutch in 1630 as Mauritsstad, Recife is one of the oldest cities in Brazil, having been the capital of the province of Pernambuco and the Dutch Brazil for 30 years. 

The Historical Center of Recife witnessed the transformations the city suffered the last five centuries, keeping side by side Portuguese colonial buildings, baroque churches, belle époque buildings as well as the Dutch colonial heritage, as the Kahal Zur Israel Synagogue, the oldest founded in Americas (1642).



rua do bom jesus por xicco limma2010, no Flickr


Pátio São Pedro por Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, no Flickr


Calles de Recife Antiguo por Larry Laurex, no Flickr


1211_recife_marcozero_0629 by RaulLopes, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Tudo de cor para Recife por TintasCoral, no Flickr


Igreja Madre de Deus - Recife - Pe. por Thales Paiva, no Flickr


Capela Dourada - Recife por Robson Leandro, no Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

brazilian001 said:


> You're always welcome Japanac! Feel free to ask at any time here or by PM


kay:



brazilian001 said:


> Ouch! Was it that bad?


Actualy I was lucky because I din't put all my weight on it's poisonous spines, and I put my leg on good place, where skin is deep. Also, near was a caffe, and there are a lot of that kind of fish (it is called something like spider on english) so they knew what to do. First I passed with fire 5 time on that place (poison in termo labile) and then I kept my leg in hot water (it must be more then 70 degrees celsius) for around 90 minutes. Now it is all ok, but I'm little bit sockhed. I read there are some people that have amputate their leg, and on Czech also died because of it. Now, I'm just scared. 



brazilian001 said:


> A stadium in Santos would not make sense for the World Cup as São Paulo is just next door. In fact, Brazil didn't need to build (or renovate) 12 stadiums in 12 different states, from North to South. FIFA never required that on the contrary, they preferred a smaller number of cities. It is a purely political issue :bash:


Oh, then I know the story...



brazilian001 said:


> Many thanks for all the likes Japanac! :bow:


Your welcome! :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

pátio de são pedro por FloraPimentel, no Flickr


DSC_7428 - Caixa Cultural Recife por mviniciussousa, no Flickr


_DSC0811 - Rua do Bom Jesus Noite adentro. por mviniciussousa, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rua do Bom Jesus por chefe reef, no Flickr


Recife Antigo - Noite de Natal por Gui Ramos, no Flickr


Recife - Pe - Brasil. por Thales Paiva, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Japanac said:


> First I passed with fire 5 time on that place (poison in termo labile) and then I kept my leg in hot water (it must be more then 70 degrees celsius) for around 90 minutes. Now it is all ok, but I'm little bit sockhed. I read there are some people that have amputate their leg, and on Czech also died because of it. Now, I'm just scared.


Ouch, I had no idea it could be that bad  Fortunately everything turned out to be well! 

Btw, cheers for Croatia! 4 x 0 the final result! 

:cheers1:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


>


Another stunningly beautiful church interior! :shocked:



Japanac said:


> there are a lot of that kind of fish (it is called something like spider on english) so they knew what to do. First I passed with fire 5 time on that place and then I kept my leg in hot water...


I think I know which fish you are talking about, is it this one?










Now you made me scared of going to the beach! And a few days ago I was almost stung by a hornet! :cripes: We're surrounded by dangerous creatures, goddammit! :bash:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Another stunningly beautiful church interior! :shocked:


Capela Dourada is the highest expression of the Baroque in Recife. I will be posting other churches in the same style in other host cities 



WasabiHoney said:


> And few days ago I was almost stung by a hornet!


Ouch! Was it at home?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

República Square​

Located on the northern side of the central island of Santo Antônio, the República Square is surrounded by prominent buildings and imposing architecture dating from the 19th century. It comprises a small formally landscaped park with fountains and seating, being a popular place to sit and eat at lunchtime. Just a short distance to the south is the Capela Dourada (Golden Chapel), as well as a plethora of shops and colonial churches.



Praça da República por Pernambuco é Aqui, no Flickr


Praça por Rodrigo Valença, no Flickr


Campo das Princesas por Pedro Valadares, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Government Palace*









Palácio Campo das Princesas - Centro por TURISMO PERNAMBUCO, no Flickr


Palácio do Campo das Princesas 2011 - Governo de Pernambuco - Foto Filipe Cadena por filipecadena, no Flickr


_MG_0480 por Newman Homrich, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Santa Isabel Theater*​
The most beautiful example of the neoclassical style in Recife, built in 1839 and named in honor of St. Elizabeth of Portugal, queen of that country. Designed by the French architect Louis Léger Vauthier.










Teatro Santa Isabel - Centro por TURISMO PERNAMBUCO, no Flickr


ARIANO SUASSUNA 2014 -7116 por Retrographie Atelier de Imagem, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Pernambuco Court of Justice*


Sede do Tribunal de Justiça de Pernambuco por George Hamilton Paes Barreto, no Flickr


Tribunal de Justiça de Pernambuco - Natal 2012. por Thales Paiva, no Flickr


Salão Nobre por Pernambuco é Aqui, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

The last spot in Recife is just coming, and then we will move to the next city -> Curitiba!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Gourgeous pics braz! The theater interior one is stunning, I like Ariano Suassuna very much! :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Porto de Galinhas Beach​

Elected 10 times in a row as the "Best Brazilian Beach" by readers of the Voyage & Tourism Brazilian magazine, Porto de Galinhas exhibits roughly 10 miles of fine white sand, which is clean and pure, being located 65 km away from Recife. The coast along the beach is home to millennial reefs that act as a natural barrier against rough, ocean currents, making it a safe swimming area. 

Natural pools are the main attraction on the beach and a must-see natural occurrence. They form when the tide is low and water is ensnared in the reefs, being used for feeding ocean fish, swimming, snorkeling and even diving. In the right conditions, surfing and kite surfing are popular pursuits along with sailing trips and mangrove forest tours.



Destino por medeiros.rafa, no Flickr









Source









Source​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Source









Source


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

And here we go to the 6th city! 

Curitiba is just coming!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Curitiba


Botanical Garden of Curitiba​

The French-inspired Botanical Garden of Curitiba is one of the most popular attractions of this Brazilian city, with its colourful flowers, ponds, paths and an art nouveau greenhouse creating a sweet-smelling fairyland. Inaugurated in 1991, it unfolds a flower carpet to the visitors, right in the entrance. The greenhouse itself is the highlight of the park, set gracefully against the backdrop of Curitiba's skyline.

Behind the greenhouse there is a permanent exhibition of Frans Kraycberg with 114 sculptures of that artist and environmentalist. In the other side of the park is the Botanical Museum, a wooden building whose main entrance is reached through a wooden bridge, featuring the fourth largest herbarium in the country. 



Jardim Botânico - Curitiba - Paraná por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


O verde e o 'Concreto' - Jardim Botânico - Curitiba por Jenifer Ricken Zequinão, no Flickr


Jardim Botânico - Curitiba, PR por marcelolemos, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Jardim Botânico_Curitiba_Domingo 2 por parchen, no Flickr


Flor Artificial por Wallace Caldas, no Flickr


Sem título por Wallace Caldas, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Jardim Botânico. Curitiba, PR. Brasil. Jul/2013 por EBoechat, no Flickr









Jardim Botânico de Curitiba por Ari, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

what a great surprise when I've read you would continue with Curitiba, my friend! I don't know if it's for nacionalism (I hope it's not :lol, but Curitiba and Rio Botanical garden are the most beautiful I ever seen when I have visited.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ 

Thanks Bye bye world! I'm glad you have enjoyed my choice for Curitiba!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Oscar Niemeyer Museum​

Oscar Niemeyer Museum is another famous postcard of Curitiba and one of the largest exhibition complexes in Latin America, with approximately 16,000 square meters in the display of artwork. Set against the verdant Pope Woods, the museum occupies two buildings, both designed by Niemeyer: a sprawling construction in straight lines dating back to 1967 and the annex, built in 2002 and commonly known as the Eye. 

The institution focuses on the visual arts, architecture and design. By its grandeur, beauty and importance of the collection, have inserted Curitiba in the circuit of major exhibitions and currently represents a cultural institution with national and international projection.










...M O N ... por @petra, no Flickr


flores de porcelana por wfelizola, no Flickr


IMG_1432 por jpirkey, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

MON - Museu Oscar Niemeyer por Felipe Vieira, no Flickr


MON por Luis Saguar, no Flickr


Museu Oscar Niemeyer por Luiz Lemos7, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome images from the MON braz! :cheers:

Btw, have you received my answer about the last PM you sended to me?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Bye bye world said:


> Awesome images from the MON braz! :cheers:


Thanks! :cheers1:



Bye bye world said:


> Btw, have you received my answer about the last PM you sended to me?


Yup, and I'm replying to it right now


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great job, brazilian!

Stunning pictures!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^

Thanks FAAN!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Curitiba Historical Center​

A visit to the birthplace of the city. The ruins of St. Francis church, which was never completed, the first house built in the city dating back to the 1800s, the first Catholic church from 1737 and also architectonics examples of German inspiration from the second half of 19th century make up the historical sector of the city, where one of the most prominent features is the memorial dedicated to Curitiba. 

On Sunday mornings, the open market of Largo da Ordem takes place there, using the old stone sidewalks and streets for the traditional craft fair, an animated meeting place with lots of live music. The historical sector includes the Paranaense Museum (the first major historical institution of the state and third in the country), the Museum of Sacred Art, among other attractions. It also houses several bars, pubs and restaurants, some with typical food of immigrants who helped to colonize the city.



Largo da Ordem 3 por RodrigoGT, no Flickr


Cavalo Babão- Largo da Ordem - Curitiba por Dircinha -, no Flickr









Igrejas por Iuri Pohl, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Curitiba por Alécio Cezar, no Flickr


Feira de Arte e Artesanato do Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Largo da Ordem - Curitiba por Dircinha -, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

_superbe_ again! The churches one is just :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, great very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Thanks guys!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Tanguá Park​

The park is part of the Barigui river preservation project and it's one of the biggest and most favorite urban parks in Curitiba. Two old quarries are connected by a 45m tunnel that may be crossed on foot. At the lower part, one may find a lot of greenery along a lake, with a number of bicycle paths and footpaths. At the upper part lies the Poty Lozzarotto garden with its colorful flowerbeds and a pond. From the edge, water runs down tens of meters through a waterfall.



Parque Tanguá - Curitiba por Dircinha -, no Flickr









Parque Tanguá / Curitiba - PR por Fabiana W. Z., no Flickr


Tanguá place por Guilherme GMP, no Flickr


Finishing the Day under a Painting of the Sun...Tanguá Park IV por Arlete Reino Pellanda, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

So where is the waterfall? And the 45m tunnel? (maybe it's the opening beneath the cliff in the lake photo?)


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> So where is the waterfall? And the 45m tunnel? (maybe it's the opening beneath the cliff in the lake photo?)


Yes it is. In the 3rd photo you can see a deck with people that have crossed the tunnel. I will post later a photo of the waterfall and the tunnel, I'm still searching for a decent one


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

really beautiful pics from parque Tanguá my friend! 

Btw just now I've noticed my post 3,000 was my first one on this page: it was well spent, to praise your job. :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well cat, here are two photos of the tunnel and the waterfall, so you can have a better idea about them:

The tunnel linking the two lakes that may be visited by boat or by foot through the wooden bridge:


Parque Tangua - Curitiba/PR - 20090430 por tors_pc, no Flickr


And the waterfall (it's not natural, as the park was built on the site of an old quarry) 


Parque Tanguá por Carlos Augusto Campos, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Japan Square​

A tribute to the Japanese immigrants who settled in Curitiba from the 20th century. In a wooded area of 14 thousand square meters, there are 30 cherry trees spread across the square that was sent from Japan and 6 artificial lakes in Japonese style. It also includes the Japanese Portal, the Memorial of Japanese Immigration, a library, where publications are available in Japanese, the Tea House and the House of Culture.



Praça do Japão - Curitiba/PR por LucasOstroski, no Flickr


Praça do Japão - Curitiba/PR por LucasOstroski, no Flickr


Praça do Japão - Curitiba/PR por LucasOstroski, no Flickr


Curitiba tem pagode por RadamesM, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

XV de Novembro Street​

The best-known side of XV de Novembro street is undoubtedly the touristic spot called as Flores street. With 1 km long, it's the main artery of Curitiba and the first major exclusive pedestrian street in Brazil, inaugurated in 1972. It's a reference not only for its historical importance, but because there are located some of the most important buildings in the city, such as the Avenida Palace, the historic building of the Federal University, the Guaíra theater, among others. 










Source


Curitiba UFPR por Vicente Martins, no Flickr


Meu Paraná: Rua das Flores, Curitiba por parchen, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Curitiba PR por Sidney Scheinkman, no Flickr


Galeria de Luz, Natal Curitiba. 2011 por Jefferson L., no Flickr


Sem título por Nanda Novak, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

^^

great pics, I always go to these places when I go to Curitiba! Flores street is an amazing place to take a walk and good snakes n coffee. Btw Japan Square is perfect for relaxing and learn about japanese culture :cheers:


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

more more more!!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Tingui Park and Ukrainian Memorial​

Tingui is one of the main parks in Curitiba and is part of a broader project that provides for the establishment of parks across the river Barigui, being a continuation of Barigui Park. It covers an area of 380,000 square meters with lakes, a covered wooden bridge, a playground, a bike path and plenty of green area for tourists to enjoy the park. 

Inside the park there is the Ukrainian Memorial, built in 1995 to commemorate the centennial of Ukrainian immigration in Brazil. The memorial is based around a replica of the church of St. Michael the Archangel, a traditional Ukrainian style house, an outdoor stage where performances take place and the entrance way portal. The interior of the church has no religious function, it is a small museum in which are displayed icons of the Orthodox Church and Ukrainian handicrafts.



Memorial Ucraniano por Peace_, no Flickr


Parque Tinguí por Marcos Bonfim, no Flickr


Memorial Ucraniano 2 por grandee36, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Ukranian Memorial at Tingüi Park. por Arlete Reino Pellanda, no Flickr


Memorial ucraniano por RadamesM, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

The park itself is a tribute for Tingui aboriginals, from the Guarani nation, the main aboriginal ethnicity nearby Curitiba region. There is a statue of their chief at the time it was built in the entrance of the park. It's very nice that in the same park there's also a memorial in tribute to other relevant ethnicity for the city: the ukranian imigrants. 

Btw, amazing pics for an amazing place my friend :cheers1:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^

Thanks for the information Bye bye :cheers1:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wire Opera House​

Designed by architect Domingos Bongestabs, the striking Wire Opera House is a round structure built in steel and covered with transparent polycarbonate. To reach the theater, visitors must cross a bridge over a lake. The opera house is surrounded by lush vegetation and waterfalls in an area that used to be a quarry. It is part of the Park of the Quarries, an enormous area that also includes the Paulo Leminski Cultural Centre, where part of the poet and intellectual's works, along with some photos and his impressive story may be appreciated.



Ópera de Arame por Mááh, no Flickr


Curitiba - Ópera de Arame por E! Shot, no Flickr


saindo ou entrando por raziel_a23, no Flickr


Curitiba, Brasil por jonkaj, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Over a pond, no windows... this place must be full of bugs at night! :yuck: :cripes:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Over a pond, no windows... this place must be full of bugs at night! :yuck: :cripes:


Lush nature man, enjoy it as it is!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

great pics about Opera de Arame braz! :cheers:



WasabiHoney said:


> Over a pond, no windows... this place must be full of bugs at night! :yuck: :cripes:


:lol: Not really, Curitiba has a cold\cool climate in the most of the year (is the coldest capital in Brazil). It makes bugs population highly controled :lol: kay:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

I will show you guys the last spots in Curitiba and then we will move to the next city -> Manaus!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Barigui Park​

Barigui is one of the largest and most visited parks of Curitiba. It offers lots of green areas, with native forest flora surrounding a large lake of 400 thousand square meters. Several species of wild animals live in the park, as birds, capybaras and small rodents. The park offers a great infrastructure counting with cooper track around the lake, walking and running lanes, outdoors equipments for gymnastics, sports courts, bars, restaurants, an automobile museum and a small amusement park. On beautiful and sunny days, Barigui Park is a great leisure and entertainment option for many tourists and locals.










IMG_0278 por SuperFlu2012, no Flickr


Um dia no Parque. por Marco Aurélio Garcia, no Flickr


Na VII Caminhada Comemorativa ao Dia Internacional da Pessoa com Deficiência, no Parque Barigui, em Curitiba por Flávio Arns - por José Fernando Ogura, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates brazilian... :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Barigui Park in the winter por Valmir Singh, no Flickr


Curitiba, PR - Parque Barigui - Capivaras tomando Sol - Capybara on sun on sunday morning. por Bill Machado, no Flickr


Parque Barigui. por Marco Aurélio Garcia, no Flickr​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


>


Is that frost on the grass? :nuts:



brazilian001 said:


>


This is so cute


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

really nice pics from Barigui my friend! 

If you allow me, I just would like to complement with these ones:



autumn landscape... por Arlete Reino Pellanda, no Flickr









Source


Ponte do Parque Barigui - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## kkpugh726 (Jan 27, 2006)

Love that photo of the Capybaras, didn't realize they lived so close to human areas.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Is that frost on the grass? :nuts:


Yup! We're talking about the coldest Brazilian capital! 

From Barigui park:











cidade mais linda do brasil. por check.fabric, no Flickr



WasabiHoney said:


> This is so cute


Capybaras also shows up in the winter 


Capivaras quentando e gansos nem aí com o frio por RadamesM, no Flickr



Bye bye world said:


> really nice pics from Barigui my friend!


Great photos Bye bye, thanks for the contribution! kay:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pope's Woods​

The Pope's Woods offers a journey into the heart and history of the Polish people, gratitude and a tribute to the city's Polish immigrants. The park was inaugurated after Pope's John Paul II visit to Curitiba in June 1980. Inside the park there is a trail that winds through the forest, along which are seven typical Polish houses in the form of a village. The houses were built at the beginning of the Polish colonization in Curitiba (around 1878) and were moved to the park and reassembled in the woods to create a memorial to the Polish immigrants. 

The Polish community features many festivals throughout the year, when plenty of traditional music and folklore are presented to the crowds, being possible to experience the delicious foods of the Polish cuisine. 



Bosque do Papa por Flávia Bianchi, no Flickr


já pode morar aí? por crisbigeli, no Flickr









P1000576 por Cesar Nogarolli, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Bosque João Paulo II por deltafrut, no Flickr


Festa de Nossa Senhora de Czestochowa. Foto: Alice Rodrigues por Fundação Cultural de Curitiba FCC, no Flickr


Festa de Nossa Senhora de Czestochowa. Foto: Alice Rodrigues por Fundação Cultural de Curitiba FCC, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

brazilian001 said:


> Great photos Bye bye, thanks for the contribution! kay:





^^ lovely images and presentation my friend 

I also like Popes Woods trails. It brings you to some kinda enchanted landscapes, like this one:


"Enchanted House" (revisited) por pecovgfx, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Paço da Liberdade Cultural Center​

The beautiful building with neoclassical details and art-nouveau drawings was built in 1916 and used to be the headquarters of the old Curitiba City Hall and Paranense Museum. It now houses a great cultural, musical and artistic center counting with a library, a bookstore, a charming coffee shop, a movie theater, a music studio and exhibition rooms. The cultural activities include courses, exhibitions and lectures.



Paço da Liberdade por Priscila Poletto, no Flickr









IMG_6640 por Mauricio Mercer - PhotoPrime, no Flickr


Paço da Liberdade por Nilton Ramos Quoirin, no Flickr


Paço da Liberdade por Leo Spricigo, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

German Woods​

The German Woods has various features to celebrate and promote the German traditions in Brazil. There are 38 thousand square meters of native forest, which was part of the old farm from the Schaffer family. The replica of an old wooden church, built in 1933 at the Seminário neighborhood, with neo-gothic decorative elements, shelters a concert hall called Bach's Oratorium. 

Other attractions are the John and Mary path, which tells the Grimm brothers tale, a children's library, the Philosophers Tower, a wooden observatory allowing a panoramic view of the city, and the German Poetry Square, with a reproduction of the Casa Mila façade, a German building from the beginning of the last century, originally located in the city center.










Bosque Alemao por Pacina2007, no Flickr


Trilha de João e Maria Bosque Alemão - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Bosque Alemão por nangorski, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Bosque Alemão - mirante na Torre dos Filósofos - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Bosque alemão por dioguinh0, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing and very nice as usually


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Thanks christos!



Bye bye world said:


> I also like Popes Woods trails. It brings you to some kinda enchanted landscapes, like this one


Lovely photo you posted Bye bye!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Curitiba is finally over, it's time to start Manaus!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Manaus


Manaus Opera House​

In the midst of the Amazon Rainforest lies a beautiful piece of Renaissance architecture. The Manaus Opera House is without a doubt the city's most important building, due to its priceless architectural value as well as its historic importance; it's considered the living proof of the prosperity and richness of the region during the famous rubber boom. Today, the Amazon Theater features shows by the city's dance company, Coral and the Amazonas Philharmonic Orchestra. It's the venue for many regional, Brazilian and international shows.

In the shape of a harp, the central nave has a capacity for up to 700 people in the auditorium and the three floors with box seats. Toward the back, the stage curtain projects the painting of the meeting of the waters and depicts the junction of the Negro and the Solimões rivers to form the Amazon. On the ceiling are painted canvases depicting drama, dance and music, a homage to Carlos Gomes, the most important Brazilian opera composer of all times. 

The dome of the building is covered with 36,000 decorated ceramic tiles set in a mosaic design analogous to the Brazilian flag. The theatre also contains a small museum to help illustrate its rich history. The Opera House is an attraction not to be missed upon visiting the city of Manaus.



Teatro Amazonas, Manaus - Amazonas by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


Teatro Amazonas, Manaus - Amazonas by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


Teatro Amazonas, Manaus - Amazonas by Visit Brasil, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Source









Source









Teatro Amazonas Manaus Brazil por keithhull, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

great angles of this art piece!


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Just :master: for that beautie! :bow:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Thanks guys!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rio Negro Palace Cultural Center​

The stunning Rio Negro Palace was built at the end of the 19th century as the home of a German rubber merchant and was later used as the official governor's residence. Today it houses some of the city's finest art exhibits and a cultural center. Don't miss the cultural exhibits out back, which include a caboclo home, an indigenous home, and a cassava-processing house.



Palácio Rio Negro, Manaus - Amazonas por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Palácio Rio Negro por tio85, no Flickr









Palácio Rio Negro por Marcio Pimenta, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

São Sebastião Square​

Currently the best place in the historic center of Manaus, and possibly of the entire city, the São Sebastião Square is a space that brings together the _manauara_ history with great monuments such as the Church of St. Sebastian, the Palace of Justice and the consecrated Amazon Theater.










Panoramica Largo de São Sebastião por Paulo Neves, no Flickr


Largo de São Sebastião por Abner Neves, no Flickr


Manaus - AM © Werner Zotz por ItamaratyGovBr, no Flickr









Manaus por Conceição Costa - Ceiça, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Largo São Sebastião por Conceição Costa - Ceiça, no Flickr


Igreja São Sebastião por Mass®, no Flickr


São Sebastião, Manaus - Amazonas por Visit Brasil, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Palace of Justice*


Palácio da Justiça por _vanessaoliveir, no Flickr


Palácio da Justiça - Manaus - Amazonas por Arnoldo Riker, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Ponta Negra Beach​

Ponta Negra beach is located on the shores of Negro River just 13 km from Manaus, being one of the city's most popular tourist attractions. The beach, with its boardwalks, amphitheater, fine sands and warm water, offers to the visitors a wide variety of things to do: swimming, running, skating, walking or simply relaxing and admiring the beautiful natural surroundings. 

There happens a large number of national and international performing arts, offering a wide range of culture to its visitors. The beach is today one of the main sights of the city and a meeting point for people of all ages. 










Source









Ponta Negra - Manaus Am por Algacir Gurgacz, no Flickr









Source​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Source









Source​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Meeting of the Waters​

The Meeting of the Waters is an amazing site where the dark waters of the Negro River meets the sandy-colored waters of the Solimões River. Both rivers run right alongside each other without ever mixing for 3.7 to 11 miles (depending on the season), creating a truly unforgettable sight. This unique reaction is caused by the difference in temperature, density and speed of the two rivers.

The phenomenon can be even seen by satellite, since both rivers have large width in the section where they meet. But who wants to see up close can do it: there are various boat trips to reach the convergence point, departing from Manaus.










Encontro das Águas, Manaus por Tony Gálvez, no Flickr


Encontro das aguas - Manaus/AM por Jennifer Lopes, no Flickr









Source


Encontro das aguas por kyllwtr, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Lake Janauari Ecological Park​

The park, an hour by boat from Manaus on the Negro River, provides a taste of the Amazon experience with its 9,000 acres of dry land forests, lowlands and flooded forest. It has abundant examples of the famous Amazon water lily known to have leaves of about seven feet in diameter that spreads on still shallow waters. Canoe rides on the streams and lakes of the park is an ideal way to explore the area.










Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Source









Source









Source​


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


>


The river is so wide there, it looks like a stretch of sea! :nuts:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> The river is so wide there, it looks like a stretch of sea! :nuts:


Yes, it's huge! Just to you have an idea, the bridge in the photo is 3.6 km long. The width of the Amazon River is between 1.6 and 10 km at low stage but expands during the wet season to 48 km or more! Another interesting data: the Amazon River basin represents 1/5 of all water discharged in the oceans by all rivers in the planet.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> The width of the Amazon River is between 1.6 and 10 km at low stage but expands during the wet season to 48 km or more!


But with such enormous increase, how does the city not get flooded during the wet season? Is it built on high land?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> But with such enormous increase, how does the city not get flooded during the wet season?


It does  Some lower areas are subject to periodic flooding (June is the height of the rainy season)


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

very nice thread conduction my friend! I'd suggest you Bilhares Park and Heliodoro Balbi square to finish Manaus.


----------

